#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  App

## noord-brabant

Lees het van begin tot eind.. 

Je hebt nauwelijks tijd voor Allah. Hij houdt van je en Hij zegent je continu. Hij is altijd bij je en ik wil dat jij eens tijd maakt voor Hem. 

Ik wil dat jij vandaag 30 minuten vrijmaakt voor Hem. Jouw Schepper. Niet om te bidden, maar om Hem te prijzen. Prijs jouw Schepper. Nu, straks, morgen. Ik vraag 30 minuten van je. Waarom? Omdat ik het beste voor je wil. Ik wil dat jij in sha Allah het paradijs betreedt. 

Vanavond zal dit bericht in sha Allah verspreid worden overal. Vr middernacht, in sha Allah. Het mag ook erna. Morgen. Volgende week, maar verspreid het! Ontneem een ander niet de kans om hassanaats te verdienen zelfs na de dood. 

Doe deze dingen voordat je slaapt en ontvang een grote beloning:

- Reciteer 4 keer Surah Fatiha
* Beloning: 4000 dinar gegeven als zakaat
- Reciteer 3 keer Surah Ikhlas
* Beloning: staat gelijk aan het uitlezen van de koran
- Lees 3 keer Durood Shareef (vb: Sallahou 3alayhi wa salam)
* Beloning: prijs van het Paradijs
- Herhaal "Astaghfiroullah" 10 keer
* Beloning: je zult 2 ongelukkige mensen gelukkig maken

Als je dit doorstuurt (op WhatsApp, Facebook etcetera) zul jij een beloning ontvangen. Als zij het door jou ook weer doorsturen, zul jij een beloning ontvangen. Als je doodgaat en zij blijven deze dingen doen voor het slapen gaan, zul je alsnog een beloning ontvangen. Sadka e Jariah.

Water drinken volgens de sunnah:
1. Drink met je rechterhand
2. Zeg Bismillah voordat je drinkt
3. Kijk in het glas terwijl je drinkt
4. Drink in 3 slokken
5. Zeg Alhamdoulilah als je klaar bent met drinken. 

Stuur dit door naar anderen, onthoud: Sadka e jariyah.

Waarom worden we zo moe tijdens het gebed, maar blijven we wakker voor een 3 uur durende film? 

Waarom raken we verveeld als we kijken naar het Heilige boek, maar lezen we andere boeken zo snel uit? 

Is het zo moeilijk om ons te binden aan Allah subhana wa ta'ala?

Denk erover na. Zul je dit doorsturen? Verspreiden? Zul je het negeren? Geen zin? Schaam jij je? Bang dat je wordt uitgelachen. 

Stuur dit door naar al je vrienden en familie. 

Velen zullen het niet doorsturen. En jij? 

Allah subhana wa ta'ala zegt: "Als jij Mij ontkent bij jouw vrienden, dan zal Ik jou ontkennen op de Dag des Oordeels." 

Als er n deur sluit, zal Allah er twee voor je openen.

Stuur dit bericht door. Doe het voor jezelf en voor anderen. 

Khayr in sha Allah!

----------

